# Blank Buttons



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Re the main switch panel, do the two blank buttons at the left end where parking features go drive anyone else mad? Why didn't they have them by the hand brake where you don't see them.

Thinking of putting a decal or something on there. Remember the old Letraset? Can you buy buttons to replace the blanks?


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

ahah, I understand you... Would order the options just to avoid blank buttons :mrgreen:


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

No. Every time you look at them, remind yourself how much money you saved!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

you can buy the whole panel with all buttons...50€ more or less..I thought to buy it for the home link since I don't want to do the same mod like in the mk2...too many pieces to remove and it's cheaper!
but you're not right, they should have moved every time the buttons depending from the optional installed...


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

LEIGH-H said:


> No. Every time you look at them, remind yourself how much money you saved!


 :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

LEIGH-H said:


> No. Every time you look at them, remind yourself how much money you saved!


Yeah put £ symbols on them to remind you 

You can buy fun decals like Ejector seat and Warp drive to put on them if you're that way inclined.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I beg you..buy these from K.I.T.T.


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

Whisper Mode, Extra Sugar perhaps?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Like the letraset idea.

Front machine guns

Rear smoke screen

:twisted:


----------



## jeffgottaaudi (Feb 21, 2016)

I used to have illuninated switches like these on my Scirocco: http://shop.carstyle4you.com/


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Shame they weren't programmable like the * on the steering wheel.


----------

